# My 11yo Son Shoots his first deer with Bow! Droopy.



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

My son shot his first buck with a bow this past Sunday.
We saw this buck on Camera back in August and noticed he had a horn growing down the side of his face. So, we called him Droopy. My son really wanted to shoot him.

On Sunday he made the shot count.

He is 11, shoots a Diamond Razor Edge at 44#, 75gr Muzzy BH.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very cool,looks like one happy bow hunter. Congratulations


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

That is seriously cool...big bragging points for the little guy!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool.. Tell him congrats for us..


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

An 11 yo did that? I couldnt hit a hay bale at 10 ft. Nice shot young man!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Way to go


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

WTG!! 
This buck reminds me of one me and mas saw over thanksgiving that had one drop going just about all the way to the jaw. I about fell out of the chair when he said lets name it X box, cuzz it looks like he has his geek gear on..


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to the hunter!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats to the young man! Any deer with stick and string is a trophy, and that young man certainly did the job...Ol' Droopy will be just as nice on the table, right next the taters and beans...WTG.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

SHANKED HIM!!!

Congrats to you both!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

WTG, great job for 11y/o!!!You too dad.....WW


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice deer. Congrats to him.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Big Congrats to your son!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to your son on his first buck. If he wasn't completely addicted, he is now.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice.. wondering for a sec if you were a neighbor.. Got his twin here..


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Good deal congratulations


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

WHZ,

WOW!! That is an amazing likeness.
I'm sure that we're too far apart for that.
This buck lived NE of OKC.


----------



## HTC (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cool deer- Euro Mount??? 

Good cull too- Huge body on that sucker


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice shot young man!!

Injury during velvet or hereditary ya think?


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Way to go!*

Congrats to the young hunter.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Great shot!!! Cool looking deer.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Awsome!!!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Heck yeah way cool. Very interesting looking antlers nice job young man.


----------

